# Why that username?



## savol456 (Apr 9, 2012)

Haven't we all seen a username and wondered why that user chose that one? 
Ever wanted to tell others why you chose it? Is it simple? Complex? Does it have an interesting backstory? Tell it here!
* note that this thread is different from the "old username " thread. That's for telling other your old username; this one is for telling why ou chose the one you have.

My username story: When I was younger I made a ton of Pokemon Crater accounts. One happened to savol456.
The username had no significance until I made an account on another site on day and my normal go-to name was taken. Savol456 came to mind and I began to use that. It's my favorite username and my most commonly used one.


----------



## Datura (Apr 9, 2012)

Meaning behind your Username and/or Usertitle


----------

